# touche F4 sur mac



## Laylonie23 (15 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir ! 

La touche F4 sur un windows dans excel, word, powerpoint sert à refaire la même fonction que l'on vient de faire... 
Par ex. sur word, vous mettez en gras (ou autre) un mot, et puis il faut le refaire sur un autre mot, vous surlignez le nouveau mot et hop F4 et il devient gras. 
Comment fait-on la même chose sur Mac excel/word... ??? 

Merci d'avance...


----------



## twinworld (16 Octobre 2009)

si votre question concerne Office 2004 ou Office 2008 pour Mac, vous devriez demander à un modérateur de déplacer votre question dans le forum Applications. Les spécialistes d'Office pourront peut-être vous répondre.


----------



## arkhos (19 Octobre 2009)

La fonction que vous décrivez ressemble fort à répéter (disponible dans le menu édition de la plupart des appli

Sur mac comme sur windows d'ailleurs, répéter fonctionne comme annuler à une lettre près : crtl + y sous windows, cmd + y sous mac

Sur certaines appli mac, sauf erreur de ma part, c'est shift + cmd + Z au lieu de cmd + y


----------



## ddblanc74 (22 Octobre 2009)

Je crois que la question concerne Office pour WINDOWS. 

Il est vrai que dans Excel, par exemple, lorsque l'on tape un fonction, la touche F4 sert à refaire cette fonction avec d'autres valeurs. Maintenant, si je devine bien la question d'origine, si on utilise Microsoft Excel pour Windows dans VMWare Fusion, la touche F4 ne fonctionne pas........

Je crois que la seule solution consiste à remapper le clavier dans Fusion.......

Courage alors.........


----------

